# Weight check



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

What is the current weight your babies are and how old are they? I havent seen a post about this recently, I was just curious. ZsaZsa is 7lbs and 1 yr old


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher is 7 pounds at 1 year; Kallie 9 pounds at 3 years.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo's 4.2 pounds at 17 months.









-c


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey is 6.6 at 10 months. 
chester is 5.5 he will be 4 this year.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

TicTac is 5 months and 5.5 

Peanut is 18 months and 6.2.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar is 8.9lbs at 1.5 years.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jun 19 2005, 10:13 PM
> *This is kinda fun, pet zodiac signs:
> 
> Pet Zodiac Signs*



Wow, Massimo's a Capricorn and that perfectly describes him! That's really neat, thanks!









-c


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is 5.8 lbs and is a Gemini.


----------



## milo (Mar 17, 2005)

Milo is almost 5.5 months and almost 3 pounds.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle is 6.6 at 10 months.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Prissy is 6 years old and she normaly weighs between 7 and 8 but now she is a huge 10.8 lbs dont tell her that







There is no way she is at her biggest those pups are just growing like crazy.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunny is 4.3lb's @ 5 yrs.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Duke is 5.7 lbs and is 6 mo.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Mea is 3 lbs at 12 weeks. Her sign is an Aries and that describes her personality perfectly (well what i've seen of her personality in the 2 days I've had her!)


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

Chloe is 5.2 and will be 2 in August


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Well I'm so glad to see that they are pretty much around the same size, ZsaZsa could weigh 100lbs and I'd still love her, aren't they the best little dogs


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scoob is 10lb 4oz, a little bigger than the average and a Virgo. The description fits him in some areas but also not in others. He definately is a kissy boy, and he definately is not obedient if he chooses not to be even though he knows very well what he is supposed to do, he is stubborn. If he were a Taurian I would have to say that fits better for him.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

:lol: He looks like a Scooby!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh he is very typical to the name, cheeky, loving, smart as a whip, stubborn as a mule and the list goes on, but we love him endlessly.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley is a porker-10 1/2 lbs and is 9 mths old. He eats anything & EVERYTHING







Most people say he doesn't look that big.......


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer was 3lbs. 6oz. at 6 mos June 2. I think she's on the gain though had to let her collar out this morning :lol:







I didn't know dogs had signs too







Summer is a Sagittarius to the tee


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is 8 months old and weighs 6.6 lbs. She is a Libra.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

whoooaa I guess Harley is a biggun, lol more of him to love







, I want another one so bad, I dont know if I could love 2 the same


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey was 6 lbs last month, but is still gaining weight. She is 1.75 yrs old, a Virgo like her mom. And is a perfect size, I think!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Boom is *ahem* 18.5 pounds. He's a libra like his mommy and daddy. (My hubby and I were born on consecutive days. He's 3 years and 18 hours older than I am.)


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 20 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Boom is *ahem* 18.5 pounds.  He's a libra like his mommy and daddy.  (My hubby and I were born on consecutive days.  He's 3 years and 18 hours older than I am.)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74031*


[/QUOTE]












I had to read that twice. I thought you ment Boom was 3 yrs and 18 hours older than you. I was thinking to myself well dang she didn't look that young and I didn't think Boom was that old. 


I am such a dork


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

tessa in 3.4 pounds at 5.5 months.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is 16 months old and weighs 7.5 pounds.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy "Littleman" is 6 months old and is 3 lbs.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is 6 pounds and will be one year old this week!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Angus is 8 months old and probably 7 lbs now (he was 6.2 about a month ago at his neutering).


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Cha Cha is 3lbs. She is 7 months old. She will remain tiny, as her Sire are 3.2lbs.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey is 2yrs & 10 lbs.
Kirbie is 1yr & runs 6 to 6.5lbs.
Lamby is 7yrs & 5lbs


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Jun 20 2005, 01:02 PM
> *Cha Cha is 3lbs. She is 7 months old. She will remain tiny, as her Sire  are 3.2lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74083*


[/QUOTE]


JMO but 3lbs at 7 months is not that tiny. She will probably be around 4lbs, which is breed standard. What I want to know is why are you so fixated on her weight and being tiny. You never mention any other characteristic's but her weight, it comes across as that is the most important part of her to you. I think you should enjoy the dog more and fixate less on her weight. You come across at times as being on the bandwagon for the maltese as an accessory not your beloved pet. We all would love to hear stories about her not her weight. JMO take it for what it is worth. Also, pictures would be great.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is 5.8 lbs and 6 1/2 years. 
Mikey is 5.3 lbs and 5 years. Mikey should weigh about a lb more than he does. I don't think he's absorbing his food well due to scarring in his intestines.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My puppy is still weighing in at 4.3lbs and she is about 9.5 months old. She has weighed this for the past several weeks, so her growth rate is definitely slowing. She hasn't grown any in length or height (8"l, 8"h). I think if I trim her down, her weight would drop to about 4 lbs.....she has a ton of hair!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby is 3.3 lbs. at 5 1/2 months. We were just at the vet on Saturday for her rabies. Oh, and she's very much a Capricorn!









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

my little girl's 8.5 months old and like 4.4 pounds


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's gonna be huge! He's 16 weeks old tomorrow, and he's already 5 pounds plus. Despite his mom being 6 and his dad being 4, I think he'll end up being their weights COMBINED! 

I love my boy, even if he ends up being 20 pounds...


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

At Bailey's last vet appointment, he weighed in at 6.5 pounds. That was a few weeks ago and I am guessing that he is closer to the 7 pound range now. He is a little over 8 months now, so he may even gain some more weight!







He may be a little on the big side, but that means there is just more of him to love.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jun 21 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Jack's gonna be huge! He's 16 weeks old tomorrow, and he's already 5 pounds plus.  Despite his mom being 6 and his dad being 4, I think he'll end up being their weights COMBINED!
> 
> I love my boy, even if he ends up being 20 pounds...
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's what I said when Boom was lil. Boom was probably 5 pounds at 4 months.. But I don't think you'll have that issue.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jun 19 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Zsa Zsa is a doll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Scrappy and i both share the same birthday we are both scorpios...too


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is almost 10 months old (on July 2nd) and he is 5.2 pounds!
He is a Virgo...but...he loves to kiss and lick!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom+Jun 21 2005, 09:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I said when Boom was lil. Boom was probably 5 pounds at 4 months.. But I don't think you'll have that issue.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74215
[/B][/QUOTE]


And now Boom is EIGHTEEN pounds??? :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: That's quite huge for a Malt! Do you think my Jack will be 18 pounds, really? I was guestimating around 10... but not much bigger in size than he is already...


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver+Jun 21 2005, 12:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


And now Boom is EIGHTEEN pounds??? :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: That's quite huge for a Malt! Do you think my Jack will be 18 pounds, really? I was guestimating around 10... but not much bigger in size than he is already...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74243
[/B][/QUOTE]

my lil one isnt pure malt... he's half pom half malt. He kept growing until about 15 months... 


didnt mean to scare you


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

According to Bhe Jei Maltese:

Maltese breeders usually use the weight at about 10 - 12 weeks to gauge the size of a Maltese when they are adults. Double the weight -- a female will be slightly smaller and a male perhaps slightly larger. For example, if your female puppy weighs 2 1/4 pounds at around 3 months of age (the age you bought your puppy from the breeder) I would expect that your little girl will weight around 4 - 4 1/2 pounds as an adult. A male puppy that weighs 2 3/4 pounds at 3 months will probably mature out to around 6 pounds. Both of these puppies would be well within the standard for the Maltese breed.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I feel like I have said this a hundred times...but here goes









Cookie is around 5 lbs at 5.5 years old.
Nibbler is 3.1 lbs at 4 years old.
Sparkle is 3.1 lbs at 1.5 years old.

Waffle is almost 6 lbs at 3 years old. He is also a Shih Tzu.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 21 2005, 01:24 PM
> *my lil one isnt pure malt...  he's half pom half malt.  He kept growing until about 15 months...
> 
> didnt mean to scare you
> ...


[/QUOTE]

no worries!














I wasn't really scared, just shocked that a Malt could get that big! Now that I know he's half-Pom, that makes sense!









But you said that he kept growing until 15 months? How long does a pure-bred Maltese grow? I thought they stopped around 1 year (so whatever they weigh at 1 year, is probably their final weight). Is it before that?

Cheers!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Malts are usually done growing height wise by 9-12 months. Most fill out a bit by age 2.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tiffany_@Jun 20 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Bella is 6 pounds and will be one year old this week!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74058*


[/QUOTE]







Happy Birthday he's so little I thought Summer was tiny But he takes the cake :lol: Happy Birthday again


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 21 2005, 01:24 PM
> *my lil one isnt pure malt...  he's half pom half malt. *


Boom Boom is so adorable!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 21 2005, 01:24 PM
> *my lil one isnt pure malt...  he's half pom half malt.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74251*


[/QUOTE]
My Bailey isnt either as most of you know.He Maltese/Bichon for those newbies that dont know. But we love um just as much dont we!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

My Harley is pure malt and he's 10.5 lbs! He isn't that big he just likes to eat.....like his mommy







so,I guess you could say he's a sturdy doggy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is weighs around 8.5lbs at 17 months old.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Lexi is so pretty


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Pippin is 4.5 lbs at 9 months.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsazsasmom_@Jun 22 2005, 11:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Molly is almost 6 months and 5.5lbs. After she got spayed last Tuesday, she gained almost .5lbs in one week. Sheesh. Gotta love her.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Mystify79,


Is there much of a temperment difference between your yorkie and malt? I think yorkies are so adoable, also what about yorkies coat with shedding and such?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is 2.2 yrs old and varies anywhere from 6 - 7 lbs. However, whenever he is closer to 7, we can't really feel his ribs, so we watch the snacks a bit. I think his ideal weight is probably 6.5 lbs, but it really seems to vary.

He gained at least 1.5 lbs from 1 -2 years of age (he mostly just filled out)

Also, for some this may seem like a large maltese. Personally, size doesn't matter to us. We plan to have children in near future and I would rather have a larger malt than a smaller one.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is 2 yrs old.. and 3.2lbs


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Jun 22 2005, 10:01 AM
> *My Harley is pure malt and he's 10.5 lbs! He isn't that big he just likes to eat.....like his mommy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Just more there to love







Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

My! Kodie is so tiny! Where ever did you find him? How adorable.







I agree, size doesnt matter, I was just curious to see the similarities between them, I love them all


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jun 22 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Boom Boom is so adorable!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74428*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jun 22 2005, 10:01 AM
> *My Bailey isnt either as most of you know.He Maltese/Bichon for those newbies that dont know. But we love um just as much dont we!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks so much









And I do love my lil one anyway







We wanna have kids too in about a year and we'd like to have a bit more of a sturdy dog than 4 pounds







Maybe when we're older we'll get a smaller one









Did you buy Bailey? I'm just curious.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is 2 years and 9 months old.... he is 6.5 pounds.

Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsazsasmom_@Jun 22 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Mystify79,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think Yorkies are pretty similar in temperment to Maltese.. they both are playful, sweet, loyal and just fantastic little dogs. I find Pixie's hair care is easier than Tuffy's. He has a cottony coat so he mats all the time. Pixie has very silky hair, doesn't shed, and is a breeze to groom. The two breeds compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 22 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Did you buy Bailey?  I'm just curious.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74532*


[/QUOTE]
Yes we did.We had been looking at both Maltese and Bichons.But couldnt make up our minds. Our vet reccomended us to a local lady that had been breeding both Maltese & Bichons for many years.She never showed them but had hopes of it one day. She went on vacation and her helper had let a Maltese & Bichon mate on accident. Anyway she didnt have any Maltese or Bichons that were not already spoken for. But I gotta tell you when I seen Bailey I knew he was coming home with me







He looks pretty much like a Malt only larger. So I assumed all his qualitties were of the Maltese. So the next time we were ready to add to our family we went with Maltese.But I have NEVER regretted getting him







After that she fell ill with cancer and stopped breeding and couldnt do her dream of showing







So we couldnt get one of hers. Oh and she fired the helper after that incident.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is 6lbs and he is 2.5yrs old...he is a libra and fits it almost perfect...he doesnt like to lick much though hehe.

i saw a 30lb malt today...very weird....she looked like a malt but was huge...she must be mixed with something!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is 16 weeks old TODAY  , last night at the Vets he weighed 3.6 lbs. The Vet said he was a bit thin but that was most likely because he had just gone through a growth spurt and not to worry.  But of course now, I'm going to watch him like a hawk to make sure he eats enough!!!! Although he has never been a picky eater. 

At 12 weeks he was 2.8 lbs so according the the x's 2 rule that would make him 5.6 lbs. I hope he will be at least 6 lbs and if he is bigger that is better (to me). But mostly I just want him to be healthy.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jun 22 2005, 08:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we did.We had been looking at both Maltese and Bichons.But couldnt make up our minds. Our vet reccomended us to a local lady that had been breeding both Maltese & Bichons for many years.She never showed them but had hopes of it one day. She went on vacation and her helper had let a Maltese & Bichon mate on accident. Anyway she didnt have any Maltese or Bichons that were not already spoken for. But I gotta tell you when I seen Bailey I knew he was coming home with me







He looks pretty much like a Malt only larger. So I assumed all his qualitties were of the Maltese. So the next time we were ready to add to our family we went with Maltese.But I have NEVER regretted getting him







After that she fell ill with cancer and stopped breeding and couldnt do her dream of showing







So we couldnt get one of hers. Oh and she fired the helper after that incident.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74566
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats how I got the Boom. The lady bred Malts and Poms. An oops occurred and out came Boom an his sister. Boom looks 90% like a maltese. His sister on the other hand is black and looks 90% like a pom. Weird eh? We were given him though, the lady didn't want him and was going to take him to the humane society. Her sister had taken Boom's sister.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

Peaches is just a little over 5 months and is 7 lbs. You'd never know it just by lookin at her that shes that heavy, but the girl does have a belly


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 23 2005, 10:11 PM
> *  His sister on the other hand is black and looks 90% like a pom.  Weird eh?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74806*


[/QUOTE]
She really waesnt selling him,but I didnt feel right just taking him for free,so we did give her money.Man Id love to see Boom's sister,I dont think Ive ever seen a black Pom,I bet she is pretty!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Busters 7 lbs and 9 months old. He is a libra, and that is exactly how he is.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Yesterday Jack went to the vet for his final set of puppy shots, and they put him on the cat scale -- he's...

5.7 pounds! At 16 weeks!























He gained 0.7 of a pound in only 3 weeks!

So, I'm looking forward to rapid growth over the next few more months. I get a big boy!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 21 2005, 02:34 PM
> *According to Bhe Jei Maltese:
> 
> Maltese breeders usually use the weight at about 10 - 12 weeks to gauge the size of a Maltese when they are adults.  Double the weight  -- a female will be slightly smaller and a male perhaps slightly larger.  For example, if your female puppy weighs 2 1/4 pounds at around 3 months of age (the age you bought your puppy from the breeder) I would expect that your little girl will weight around 4 - 4 1/2 pounds as an adult.  A male puppy that weighs 2 3/4 pounds at 3 months will probably mature out to around 6 pounds.  Both of these puppies would be well within the standard for the Maltese breed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74252*


[/QUOTE]

All three of my furkidz grew up to 2 years of age.

My Skeeter is 7.4 lbs at 6.25 years. He has gained some muscle tone more than when he was 6.8 lbs for the past few years from loving to play fetch. I think his idea weight is about 7 lbs. He is more than 4X his 1.5 lb 11 week weight. He still has his cute baby doll face that I will always love and his kisses for me, his mommy!

Sassy is a trim 6.2 lbs at 3.5 years of age. She more than tripled her 12 week weight but got prettier and prettier as she aged. She is such a fun and outgoing Maltese and as she aged she become more and more bonded to me.

Panda (my Shih Tzu) is a chubby 8.5 lbs but should be no more than 7.8 lbs. She is 4X her 12 week weight. 

Panda is the smallest of my three furkidz in height but they are all about the same size with Sassy the tallest with bones more fine and feminine. My Panda is such a loving and accepting Shih Tzu who loves tummy rubs, love to kiss when she is happy, and loves to be loved. 

All three of my furkidz love me the best but love one another also.

I have always wanted a furbaby less than 4 lbs but I have learned that unless you buy an adult or buy from a breeder where both parents are small and their grandparents are small, there is no guarantee of adult size even if the puppy was very small at 12 weeks and is from a reputable breeder who sometimes has small puppies.


Hugs, Susan & my furkidz in North NJ


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

11


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Rosie is 1 and a half pounds at almost 7 weeks, she will probably be 4 to 6 pounds full grown.  Hopefully on the smaller side!!  Her dad is 4 pounds and her mom 5 pounds.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75136*


[/QUOTE]

Charmaine's Sparkle was about 1 lb 12 ounces at 8 weeks, 2 lbs at 12 weeks and never grew past 3.1 lbs. Her dad is not much more than 4 lbs and her mother is about 4 lbs. Also chubbiness of puppies and fast growing can make you think the puppy will be big when it really will stay small I have learned.

With your puppy's two small parents, I am estimating she will be on the smaller side of the standard in size.

Susan & my three lovable and adorable furkidz who are still small in my eyes despite being over 6 lbs.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Charmaine's Sparkle was about 1 lb 12 ounces at 8 weeks, 2 lbs at 12 weeks and never grew past 3.1 lbs. Her dad is not much more than 4 lbs and her mother is about 4 lbs. Also chubbiness of puppies and fast growing can make you think the puppy will be big when it really will stay small I have learned.

With your puppy's two small parents, I am estimating she will be on the smaller side of the standard in size.

Susan & my three lovable and adorable furkidz who are still small in my eyes despite being over 6 lbs.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75216
[/QUOTE]

Wow


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey is 3 lbs at 6 months. She should be between 4 -5 lbs. Her sister is already over 4 lbs. I'm not sure of her sign ~ never ever got into that stuff. She was born in December though. I'm not even sure what my kids are!







Her personality is very sweet. She's a lovable lap dog but also playful. She's a very prissy type of dog, not liking to be dirty!


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Charlie is a whopper...almost 8 months old and 10 lbs.. :lol: Vet is not concerned..can feel ribs, just a big ole baby!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella is three years old and weighs almost five pounds. She has recently discovered that she loves her new dog food, so I'm expecting her to be between 5 and 5 1/2 soon. She is looking healthy and happy, so im happy too


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. is just about 6 months old and weighs just under 6 pounds. the breeder told me that her parents were 5 lbs and 3.5 pounds and that she'd be pretty small, but i don't really trust her now that i've found that she is a byb.

i'll love her no matter how big she gets. just more to love and cuddle with!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nikki is 10.5 weeks old and weighs 2lb 3oz.

Can't remember if I posted Lexi's. She weighs around 8.5lbs at 17 months old.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Breeder called me today. The little fellow is 12 weeks old and weighs in at 2.4 lbs. Ummmmmmmmmm I wonder how big he will be??????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Jun 28 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Breeder called me today.  The little fellow is 12 weeks old and weighs in at 2.4 lbs.  Ummmmmmmmmm I wonder how big he will be??????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76061*


[/QUOTE]


When I picked up Massimo at the tender age of 8 weeks he was a chubby little round 2 lbs. He was the second biggest of his litter. His parents are around 5 lbs each (father just under). Massimo is now 17 months old and weighs 4.2 lbs. The vet says he's full grown and a good weight for his size, but may fill out a bit.

-c


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jun 28 2005, 08:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I picked up Massimo at the tender age of 8 weeks he was a chubby little round 2 lbs. He was the second biggest of his litter. His parents are around 5 lbs each (father just under). Massimo is now 17 months old and weighs 4.2 lbs. The vet says he's full grown and a good weight for his size, but may fill out a bit.

-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76064
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, this proves that it is difficult to predict weight. My first Maltese, Rosebud, was 2 pounds at 8 weeks and ended up around 10 pounds!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 28 2005, 08:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Gosh, this proves that it is difficult to predict weight. My first Maltese, Rosebud, was 2 pounds at 8 weeks and ended up around 10 pounds!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76077
[/B][/QUOTE]

Skeeter was 1.5 lbs at 11.5 weeks and is now 7.4 lbs full grown. He fluctuates between 6.8 and 7.6 lbs. He has such a cute face and compact body. His breeder estimated him to be about 3 to 3.5 lbs full grown. His father and mother are champions and are about 6.5 lbs so I guess he grew to the size of his parents.

My friends Maltese Lexie was 2.5 lbs at 12 weeks and her vet estimated her to be about 6 lbs full grown. She never passed the 4.8 lb mark and is so adorable. 

I have learned how difficult it is to estimate size and even well established breeders do not always get the estimate perfectly. Hence, if size is so important, then it is best to buy an adult or much older puppy. If you really want a younger puppy, then choose a puppy based on health, cuteness, and personality and small parents and then whatever the size of the puppy when he or she becomes an adult, it will not matter so much since you will be in love.

Susan


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to share that up until Frosty's 1st bday, she weighed in around 4 pounds. Then after having her spayed she gained up to approx. 5.5 pounds. I love her and all the malt babies no matter the size.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles was 3 lbs @ 14 weeks. Now 9.5 lbs @ 16 months. 

Was at 10.5 but since he's potty trained, he don't get treats every time he goes out and we have cut back on his table stealing.


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

Ty is 5 months and weighs in at 6.7lbs


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. is 6 months and weighs about 6 lbs. i hope that she doesn't grow too much more cause i don't know that i'd be able to carry her. but i'll love her no matter how big she is!


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

We just had both pups weighed yesterday at the Vet.
Stitch is a skinny baby (he's TALL though) 11 months and only 4.4 lbs. He is definitely too skinny for his size though, so hopefully he'll fill out soon. (although the vet said it's normal to be skinny when they're young)
Lilo is catching up to Stitch at 4.5 months she's 3.6 lbs. hehehe but size wise she's so little, she's definitely a chubby baby


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

Menachem checks in at 7.8lbs. I feel like he is HUGE but absolutely love him anyway.


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Maggie is 1 year 6 months and is 6 1/2 pounds of muscle. lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nikki is 14 weeks old and weight 2lb 7oz. She has gained 4oz in the 4 weeks since I got her.

Lexi was 8.6 in May but when I had her weighed last week she weighed 8.17lbs (she is 18months old). I guess all that playing has helped to burn off some fat!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Archie is one year and 7 months and weighs 7 lbs 3 ounces.
Abbey is just about 8 months and weights 4 lbs.

It is interesting to read the weights and ages- I always wonder if my babies are around the same weight as most others...and it seems they are.


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

Reporting in: Drill Sergeant is 9 months and weighs 7 lb. 12 oz. Fairly steady for the last 5 weeks so it' looks like he's staying within the "standard"-whatever that means (!) Now, if I just do that............


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta will be a year in September and she still only weighs about 4.5 lbs. I had her weighed last week when I picked up her heartworm refill and she weighed in at 4lbs 6 oz. The vet tech said she thinks Valletta has stopped growing since she hasn't really gained much weight over the past two months. According to the breeder, this line finishes growing right around a year.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster is 9 months and weighs 6.2 pounds.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Peaches is 6 months and is 7 pounds.</span>


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think she is cute so small, but make NO mistake I LOVE her at any weight. She is now 8 months old and 3.4lbs. A 4lb. baby is no problem! I just want her to be happy & healthy!
Jellybn1


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jellybn1


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Maggie is now 9# 4 oz. at 16 months. She's a big girl and far from the standard we were "promised".....but of course, we all know now that we can't be promised a weight or size and although Maggie was promised for "no more than 5 pounds", I couldn't be happier with her if she was a tiny four pounder! We think she's beautiful and awesome and noone is gonna change our minds on that one!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Jul 28 2005, 05:36 PM
> *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jellybn1
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85514*


[/QUOTE]


Pictures??


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey went to the vet today and she weighs 8 pounds...she has been getting alot of treats lately with all of the training, but 8 pounds. She even has a little stomach. It has been way to hot to walk her so she hasn't been outside in about a month for any exercise. This weekend is suppose to be in the low 80's so maybe we can go for a couple of little walks this weekend.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Jul 28 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I think she is cute so small, but make NO mistake I LOVE her at any weight. She is now 8 months old and 3.4lbs. A 4lb. baby is no problem! I just want her to be happy & healthy!
> Jellybn1
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85512*


[/QUOTE]

I am sorry - but I have to say that I have noticed that ALL of your posts mention how much your baby weighs (I am sure others have noticed this too). Obviously it is pretty important to you.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup weighs in at a hefty 9.5lbs. she also has been chomping on her fair share of cookies. i dont know where she keeps all this weight, she looks so tiny after she got a haircut LOL

ann marie and the "does this mean i have to keep eating the fatgirlfood for dinner?" buttercup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just took Matilda to the vet she is 12 weeks old weighs 2.7. i thought she was older then she is. she is soooooo sweet she could weigh 20lbs, i wouldn't care, might be alittle hard finding a pet purse


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee is 17.5 weeks and weighs 4.7 lbs (we just went to the vet yesterday). She gained exactly 1 lb since I got her 6 weeks ago. If I look at her though she looks exaclty the same to me as when I got her. I think its because she is so short...I cant really tell that she is growing.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Jul 29 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Kylee is 17.5 weeks and weighs 4.7 lbs (we just went to the vet yesterday).  She gained exactly 1 lb since I got her 6 weeks ago.  If I look at her though she looks exaclty the same to me as when I got her.  I think its because she is so short...I cant really tell that she is growing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85930*


[/QUOTE]
Dang! I wish Nikki had gained that much. I got her 6 weeks ago (she is 16 weeks old) and she has only gained around a 1/2lbs. Hoping she has a growth spurt soon. LOL


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jul 29 2005, 11:23 PM
> *the buttercup weighs in at a hefty 9.5lbs.  she also has been chomping on her fair share of cookies.  i dont know where she keeps all this weight, she looks so tiny after she got a haircut LOL
> 
> ann marie and the "does this mean i have to keep eating the fatgirlfood for dinner?" buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85920*


[/QUOTE]
Buttercup is the perfect weight for being "The Buttercup"! Small or large, malts are lovable in any size.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Jul 29 2005, 10:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she has a LOT of hair. I love your pic, she looks beautiful.







Look at her regal pose with the red background, then look at my wild child. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85925
[/B][/QUOTE]

thank you! she IS beautiful, at least i tell her that a thousand times a day, lol. she got her summer cut, and she's about 1" all over, except for her ears, face, topknot, and tail. i let her have a messy chewy treat the night before, because i never let her have those...too messy on her paws LOL.

pre-cut...her hair was about 6-7" long. now, she just looks like such a PUPPY!









your "wild child" looks just like buttercup usually does: "look how pretty i am, tell me how pretty i am...fawn all over me...then watch me snarf my dinner down and let out the biggest, ungirly belch EVER...then i'll come lick your face!" yep, she's still my beautiful little girl







hehe

she may not be anywhere near the breed standard, but to me, she's perfect!!!! 

ann marie and the "i'm not saying the fatgirlfood is yucky, i just want MORE of it..." buttercup


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, I think I've got the heavy weight champion here - Harley is a whopping 6 kilos which I think is about 13 pounds! He's not overweight, he's just a big boy and I love him to bits


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

We got Tucker at 12 weeks. According to his papers he weighted 2.4. Our first trip to the vet he was 2.3. We had him back for his shots at 17 weeks and he is 2.6lbs. The vet wished he had gaind more but said he was very healthy. 

Even though he doesn't eat a lot he seems to be growing. I am taking him back ever two weeks for a weigh in. The vet seems to think he will be a small Malt.

We love him no matter what size he is. Just as long as he is healthy that is all that matters.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Big or small everyone has such beautiful babies on this forum!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

1lb 5oz and he's 10 weeks old!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brooks_@Aug 9 2005, 03:40 PM
> *1lb 5oz  and he's 10 weeks old!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88830*


[/QUOTE]

aww a baby! he's really cute.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Just thought I'd update you all on Jack....

He's now 22 weeks old (almost 6 months!!), and I'm not ENTIRELY sure how much he weighs, as I'm doing the "hold him & weigh myself, then put him down, weigh again, and subtract" method of calculating an estimate, but ....

He's now about 7 and a half pounds!!!














And somehow he still looks REALLY SMALL to me. I guess I'm just used to golden retrievers and bulldogs and such!!

Anyway, I am missing you all greatly but have been super-super busy lately with Car Troubles (always comes in threes, you know) and MEDICAL SCHOOL and all.

Love!


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

Bailee is 10 lbs. She's a mix. And I agree, it just definitely gives you more to love!!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, haven't been on here in awhile.

Will is 2-1/2 and 14 lbs
Grace is 2-1/2 and 11 lbs (Will & Grace are littermates)
Brie is 11 months and is 5.2 lbs


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Since we haven't been here in awhile I guess we will weigh in. Baxter is almost 1yr old and he weighs 4.8 lbs.







My little bundle of joy!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know if I answered already, but if not...Teddy is now 15 months and 6.5lbs


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou is 6 months old and weighs 4.3 lbs at the time of his neutering last week.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie is 12 weeks and 2 and a half pounds.


----------

